# Worse Ccase Scenario



## youngboot (Jul 10, 2009)

Ok now i did search this came up nothing on the site so if this qustion been ask than i be happy to close this post

I got back from wacthing spike tv i think the show called amazing videos brawls or something like that. It got me thinking about this.

Alrght  now let's say walking down a street or whatever. Gang of people start walking towards you from there feel your life in danger. you look for anthoter path to travel away. But soon you find your self box in by the gang. Guy behind you pushs you while the guy front talks to you. At the same time other people starts pushing while you try to block, strike and look for a gap to excape. Than someone sucker punch you back of the head. you fall down onto the ground while everyone starts  repeating kicking you on the ground.

Does your school teachs how to deal with this scenario? If so what do they tell you do. How to fight back while you have like 12 guys reapeating kicking you on the ground? 

Sorry if my English grammer is not every good im still learning English

Thank you


----------



## youngboot (Jul 10, 2009)

I just fisnh reading another post called multiple attackers in a parking lot I did't see it before i post this one i should really clean my glasses lol  But i still like to know if your school prepare you if this happens to you while on the ground?


----------



## Chris Parker (Jul 10, 2009)

There is no realistic way to prepare to defend against such large numbers, it will come down to intuition/awareness to avoid in the first place, and then luck and will to survive. I hate to burst bubbles here (actually, no I don't!), but there is no "magic" technique that will let you take out 12 guys kicking you when you're on the ground, let alone 12 guys when you're still standing (mainly because you probably won't be for very much longer!)

But when it comes to group assaults, then yes, we do have some principles we teach, including an assessment of danger and use of pre-emptive strikes to the most dangerous first. The formula we use is Behind-Side-Close, meaning you hit the one behind you first (the most dangerous as you can't see them), the one on the side next, and finally the closest if there is no-one behind or on the side. But it should also be remembered that we teach that realistically, you could probably get the first two hit, by the time you are up to a third, they will have had enough time to get themselves together and be hitting you, so standing there and thinking you can just take everyone out is quiet dangerous thinking.

In situations like this, you may want to think about what 2 very respected and experienced martial artists said when asked what to do when facing a gun from a distance. One said "Pray for divine intervention", the other said "There is a lot of time between deciding to pull the trigger, and actually pulling it". In other words, many things can change  mind and stop someone from going through with an assault, but it essentially is not necessarily in your hands. Oh, and the martial artists in question were Hatsumi Masaaki and Ueshiba Morihei respectively.


----------



## jukado1 (Jul 10, 2009)

There are Meany situations that no amount of training can prepare you for, If somebody across the street and on a roof shots you your probably going to die, Self-defense training is about increasing the odds in your favor in a situation/fight, If your well trained and alert you MIGHT be able to avoid this type of situation, Most folks only train for the most likely situations, Some, The SMART ONE'S train for the higher levels of danger, I would hope LEO's would be training to their highest level of competence, But most don't, Two police officers here in Cedar Rapids, Iowa have been injured in the last 3 months while attempting to handle situations with teenagers and woman.
  In answer to your question, Some schools and some people train to handle to the best of their abilities, What ever comes up.


----------



## JadecloudAlchemist (Jul 10, 2009)

> Alrght now let's say walking down a street or whatever. Gang of people start walking towards you from there feel your life in danger. you look for anthoter path to travel away. But soon you find your self box in by the gang. Guy behind you pushs you while the guy front talks to you. At the same time other people starts pushing while you try to block, strike and look for a gap to excape. Than someone sucker punch you back of the head. you fall down onto the ground while everyone starts repeating kicking you on the ground.


 
Ok the problem with the scenerio is: You are sucker punched from behind  which means there is no way to tell the punch is coming unless you are psychically intuned. Next you are on the ground being kicked and stomped. You have already painted a loosing scenario with no other options.  Here are somethings that may increase your chances of surviving.

If you are going down in a group you have 2 choices fight back or hudle up like a Turtle protecting yourself as best as you can. Both have their advantages and disadvantages.

If you choose to fight back from the ground it is very hard to get out of the situation without getting hit but maybe if you lash out on one person it might create an opening or shock that will allow you to run or at least take one guy down badly. The chances of this working is slim but sometimes in hard situations like Life or Death the Adrenaline can give you immense strength and you might just be able to take out a guy or 2.


----------



## Blindside (Jul 10, 2009)

What if, like, you are crossing the street, and like, your foot gets caught in a grate, and like, a semi loses its brakes just up the street from you and is going about 40 miles an hour in your direction.

Does your school teach you how to deal with the scenario?

Referring to the original post, it doesn't take much training to curl up fetally and hope that the gang doesn't actually want to kill you.


----------



## BLACK LION (Jul 15, 2009)

Never curl up and hope for anything but another kick to the face.


----------



## Frostbite (Jul 15, 2009)

Grenade?

Okay, I go nothin' here.


----------



## Zoran (Jul 16, 2009)

You try to take as many of them with you as you can. Be viscous, bite, claw, gouge, and expect to die. Die like a warrior, not like a lamb. 

Your aggressiveness and acceptance of death may be what saves you. If you survive, it becomes a bonus.


----------



## Guardian (Jul 16, 2009)

Zoran said:


> You try to take as many of them with you as you can. Be viscous, bite, claw, gouge, and expect to die. Die like a warrior, not like a lamb.
> 
> Your aggressiveness and acceptance of death may be what saves you. If you survive, it becomes a bonus.


 

Yes, that's the way to do it.  Plus get a CCP and carry.


----------



## Zoran (Jul 16, 2009)

Guardian said:


> Yes, that's the way to do it.  Plus get a CCP and carry.



In Illinois that is not possible, as I am sure in other states. But if you can, do it.


----------



## zDom (Jul 16, 2009)

Zoran said:


> You try to take as many of them with you as you can. Be viscous, bite, claw, gouge, and expect to die. Die like a warrior, not like a lamb.
> 
> Your aggressiveness and acceptance of death may be what saves you. If you survive, it becomes a bonus.



It's happened to me  several times. The most recent pack attack was a group of about six or seven. I was discussing something with one hood and another hood off to the side sucker punched me.

My advice? ATTACK. 

The more defensive you are, the more you embolden your enemies (to use a Bushism ) The meekest of them will want to "get in a lick" if you turtle up/ball up on the ground and hope they will get bored and go away. Kind of becomes a feeding frenzy.

On the other hand, if you hurt just ONE of them the rest of them start thinking, "I don't want to be the next one to get some of that!"

It's worked out well enough for me more often than not. I ended up without a scratch the last time while at least one of my attackers was visibly ... less fortunate.

Remember that an attack by more than one attacker can be considered a lethal attack  and in many cases could end up being lethal even if they don't intend it to. It is serious, serious business.


----------



## BLACK LION (Jul 16, 2009)

Often times people have to be beaten by multiple attackers in order to get an idea of what to expect from the threats and themselves. Just like some have to be thrown in the pool in order to learn to swim.  

Ultimately only you can tell yourself what to do and only you can make the decision to do it.  It becomes a choice you have to make and one that must be decided on before hand.  It essentially has to become a part of your being.    I invite more than one threat at any point in time as it allows me more freedom of expression and limits thiers.  This concept is based on my experience in being attacked by multiple threats.  Its a mindset... somewhat insane and menacing ....full of anger and agression. You can hold of crowds with the right mindset mixed with the right agressive personality.  Peoples intents and thier committment changes when they no longer have to fear pain from punches or what have you and have to think about losing their appendages and sensory organs and such... possibly thier lives.   The tables shift when people believe they have a reason to be afraid and when they can see themselves losing it all in your eyes.


----------



## sgtmac_46 (Jul 18, 2009)

youngboot said:


> Ok now i did search this came up nothing on the site so if this qustion been ask than i be happy to close this post
> 
> I got back from wacthing spike tv i think the show called amazing videos brawls or something like that. It got me thinking about this.
> 
> ...



I'll give you a hint.......Thermopylae.........what allowed the Spartans to be successful at holding off such a numerically superior force?

Training
Discipline
Aggression
.
.
.
AND the fact that they held ground where they could avoid being FLANKED or ATTACKED FROM THE REAR!  

The Persians could attack from only ONE direction, and could only throw so many of their forces into that fatal funnel at a time, NEGATING their numerical advantage.......the Greeks were able to fight more equal numbers, due to the natural bottle neck created by the Hot Gates.


Sun Tzu advised to CHOOSE your killing round, and let your enemy come to you.......IF you must confronted by several attackers, you should first choose the ground from which you have the advantage........and get a weapon.


----------



## BLACK LION (Jul 18, 2009)

Their numbers while seemingly advantageous, make them weaker in the very same sense.  It only takes a single sound mind and body to defat a mob.  You set the stage you hold the upper hand.


----------



## Guardian (Jul 18, 2009)

BLACK LION said:


> Their numbers while seemingly advantageous, make them weaker in the very same sense. It only takes a single sound mind and body to defat a mob. You set the stage you hold the upper hand.


 
You raised a darn good point here BL.  While they are engaged in who will do what and when, you only have to rely on yourself to do the job at hand.


----------



## sgtmac_46 (Jul 18, 2009)

BLACK LION said:


> Their numbers while seemingly advantageous, make them weaker in the very same sense.  It only takes a single sound mind and body to defat a mob.  You set the stage you hold the upper hand.



Well, lets not get carried away.... it would be better to say 'MAY make them weaker'......best hope they don't understand the true concept of 'TEAM WORK'!  :deadhorse

But the overall point is valid......just because they have numbers, doesn't mean the fight is over.


----------



## BLACK LION (Jul 20, 2009)

Essentially SGT. 

It would be based solely on individual perception and focus... while many see it as "oh shyt" others may see it as "lets party"....  

I also have to confer that it took ME being jumped several times to come to this conclusion.  Hopefully I can save others the trouble of learning later or after its too late.


----------



## Deaf Smith (Jul 20, 2009)

I have to say, this being Texas, I really don't think they would try such a stunt. This is especially true for areas where clean cut older men walk the blocks at night. Just way way to many guns here and so many senior citizens pack heat, so it's not a healty thing to do.

Now maybe in some of the run down areas in the bad parts of the large cities, but at least where I live, it's very hazardous for packs of young men to harasses people.

If Bernhard Goetz had been in Texas now when the subway thing went down like in NY, he would never have been in jail.


----------

